# New additions! 2 Does & 1 Buck



## Asmileforonlyyou (Apr 8, 2012)

Added 3 more to my family (now have 7, 6 does and 1 buck).

Anyone: feel free to tell me the color names and tell me what this buck would produce with each of these does. I am IN LOVE with the brindle doe, she's just so pretty!

This is Sansa









This is Eddard the buck









This is my favorite, Cersei

















They are all so shiney!! haha


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow nice satins


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, Cersei is very pretty indeed. 
Sansa looks a bit iffy, could do with feeding that one up a bit


----------



## Asmileforonlyyou (Apr 8, 2012)

O i plan to for sure  thanks!


----------

